# oi mate dya wanna buy a crocodile?



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

just been speakin to 1 of my bros mates that used to keep reps and know im interested inthem and told me that yesterday a guy pulled up to him on the side of the road and said "oi mate do you wanna buy a croc" lol n showed ma bros m8 this lil caiman he said was about a foot long n "150 quid and its yours but keep it quiet" 

i think this is a bit irresponsible dont u (i think he probably would of bought it if he had the money but i just informed him about dwa and there teeth)

wot dya think?


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

i think i woul;d have been stupid enough to want it .. but would decide against it


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

lil05 said:


> i think i woul;d have been stupid enough to want it .. but would decide against it


 i know mymbrosm8s got his number and everything is there anything i can do?


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

lol anything you can do ?? what so i can have it or so he dont go andd get it ?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Well it's illegal, and the person selling can be prosecuted, fined - and even jailed.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

is it illegal to sell DWA animals to someone without a license?


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

SiUK said:


> is it illegal to sell DWA animals to someone without a license?


 yup  its naughty


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

well I was under the impression that its illegal to keep without one but its not up to the seller to check, could be completely wrong.


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

SiUK said:


> well I was under the impression that its illegal to keep without one but its not up to the seller to check, could be completely wrong.


 ok well i dont know .. its still naughty .. and soudns liek the person selling it probably didnt have a DWA anyway ..


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

SiUK said:


> well I was under the impression that its illegal to keep without one but its not up to the seller to check, could be completely wrong.


I'm finding a tough time finding the legislation reference now you mention it, my license conditions say

(iii) The animal shall not be moved from those premises (except in the following circumstances, namely under safe and properly controlled conditions to the premises of a registered veterinary surgeon for treatment purposes only: *or to the premises of another licence holder, whose license permits the keeping of this type of animal*)

So certainly by driving around with a caiman and offering it to people that is breaking that part.

I was specifically told that I must obtain a photocopy of the persons license and inform the council of the movement when a DWA animal was sold. I do however operate under a PSL and not a DWA.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Athravan said:


> I'm finding a tough time finding the legislation reference now you mention it, my license conditions say
> 
> (iii) The animal shall not be moved from those premises (except in the following circumstances, namely under safe and properly controlled conditions to the premises of a registered veterinary surgeon for treatment purposes only: *or to the premises of another licence holder, whose license permits the keeping of this type of animal*)
> 
> ...


Stores operate under the PSL but im unsure about private sellers who don't have to operate under the PSL.

Edit: Found this - "This article makes it an offence for a DWA owner to give or sell his animal to another person unless that person can produce a licence issued by the Department authorising him to keep the DWA in question. The offence does not apply where a DWA is given or sold to a person who proposes to keep it in any of the exempted places or premises specified in Article 7(1) or to any DWA surrendered to the Department as provided for in Article 9(10)."


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

pastelpythons27 said:


> i think this is a bit irresponsible dont u (i think he probably would of bought it if he had the money but i just informed him about dwa and there teeth)
> 
> wot dya think?


 
what do i think? i think you're a bit silly to think it's 'a bit irresponsible'.

do you think somebody who has had their house and setup etc checked and paid to get DWA license is just going to go driving round asking people if they want to buy a crocodile and then not have any records about its sale to show to the council when it comes to renewing the license?? 
buy a croc for £150, get a safe setup sorted quickly = £xxx, get a DWA license = £25 - £2500. Have your crocodile taken off you because you were stupid enough to buy a croc off somebody on the street without realising that it'll be registered somewhere and the theft reported to the plod = priceless.


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

Meko said:


> what do i think? i think you're a bit silly to think it's 'a bit irresponsible'.
> 
> do you think somebody who has had their house and setup etc checked and paid to get DWA license is just going to go driving round asking people if they want to buy a crocodile and then not have any records about its sale to show to the council when it comes to renewing the license??
> buy a croc for £150, get a safe setup sorted quickly = £xxx, get a DWA license = £25 - £2500. Have your crocodile taken off you because you were stupid enough to buy a croc off somebody on the street without realising that it'll be registered somewhere and the theft reported to the plod = priceless.


 kind of what i said .. but in depth  he obviously didnt have a license himself ..


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

99% sure that there is no law on the selling side of things! just keeping. but roadside selling like that is just stupid!


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

You hear stories of this all the time but the factor that is always ommited is that the "prospective buyer" has most of the time gone to meet the person. 

Just like with drugs no one really comes up and randomly asks "wanna buy some heroin" and no one is gonna ask a random person (unless they know them to be a rep keeper and bit of a dodgy fella) if they wanna buy contraband DWA. 

After saying this there are alot of people who message, or phone with various dwa animals either on the quiet or licensed, and i welcome it. at least they will end up ina licensed place with responsible keepers, rather than somone who just wants a croc, cobra or rattlesnake.


----------

